# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  أُسرة منبر مريخاب أون لاين تهنيئ الجميع بقدوم الشهر المبارك ( رمضان مبارك عليكم)

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته..
يسُر اسرة منبر مريخاب اون لاين
ان

تهنئكم  بقدوم الشهر الكريم 
ونسأل الله  أن يتقبل  منكم الصيام والقيام 
وأن يوفقكم فيه لفعل الطاعات وأن يجنبكم معاصيه.




تصوموا وتفطروا على خير 

*

----------


## جواندي

*كل عام وانت والجميع بخير
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*وانت بالف خير 00 كل سنة وانت طيب وجعلك الله من الصائمين والقائمين 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*كل سنة و انت طيب و كل الشباب بخير تصومو و تقطرو علي خير 
*

----------


## مرهف

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير
ورمضان مبارك عليكم جميعا
اتمني ان يعيده الله علينا جميعا ونحن اكثر الفة ومحبة واخاء
وتميزاً
اسأل الله ان يتقبل منكم صيامكم وقيامكم 
وان يرزقكم الاجر والثواب
...

*

----------


## محمد star

*كل سنه وانتو طيبين وربنا يجعلكم من عواد هذه الشهر الكريم
*

----------


## أوهاج

*كل عام وانتم بخير
نسأل الله أن يعود علينا باليمن والبركات 
ونسأله أن يزيد المريخ قوةً و عزةً ومِنْعه
*

----------

